# Rifle stock care



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

I just bought a Weatherby Vanguard Deluxe with a wood (gloss) stock. How do I take care of the wood stock? Thanks much.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

royy2, that stock has a very thick layer of polyeurothane, there is really nothing special you'll need to do. The finish itself will get nicks and dings, but it's unlikely any of them will actually get deep enough to get to the wood. To minimize even the finish dents you could use the tape designed for gunstocks, usually its camo or white. When/if you remove this stuff after season it doesn't leave a sticky mess behind on your stock.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I use a simple stock wax that sines up and protects almost anything.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If you are going to use the rifle and want the stock to remain in perfect condition.....take it off, wrap it in a blanket and put it in your closet, then buy a good synthetic stock and enjoy your rifle without worrying that you may ding up that pretty wood.

Wood stocks are pretty, synthetic stocks are functional, tough and make a more accurate platform.

Sorry, I am definately a function over form person. 

Other than that all you can do is baby it, wood stocks are going to get scratched and dinged. When it gets bad have it refinished.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good advice here. The only thing I would add, would be to remove the barreled action from the stock and coat the barrel channel and action area with a good stock wax. We don't necessarily want to hunt in wet conditions, but if the worst happens, your stock will be sealed as well as possible to prevent warping. Good hunting, Burl


----------

